# Show Your MADE IN USA !



## Real Steel (Jun 9, 2015)

*Made In USA*
We all have strong views about this.  
Show everyone what you have!

Here's one to get things started...


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 9, 2015)

MADE IN USA ...American politicians need to WAKE UP AND POP THERE HEADS OUT OF THERE ASSES! If I lived closer to the other Washington ,I would throw down a copy of a 1959 Sears and Roebuck catalog, 99 % of items in that catalog were made where? MADE IN U.S.A. ...BY AMERICANS ,FOR AMERICANS...The politicians  need to bring the factories back to the US .LETS SEE MORE OF THE MADE IN USA on products...


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 9, 2015)

Eatin some lunch right now, does Sriracha count?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 9, 2015)

*Made in the U.S.A*

Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 9, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Made in the U.S.A.




Way to go Joe!  You're on the cutting edge of the revivalist movement.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 9, 2015)

MADE IN USA ...American politicians need to WAKE UP AND POP THERE HEADS OUT OF THERE ASSES! If I lived closer to the other Washington ,I would throw down a copy of a 1959 Sears and Roebuck catalog, 99 % of items in that catalog were made where? MADE IN U.S.A. ...BY AMERICANS ,FOR AMERICANS...The politicians need to bring the factories back to the US .LETS SEE MORE OF THE MADE IN USA on products...

Gary,
As long as the corporations, that want to relocate in China and pay for our political campaigns. There will be little change. We, as Americans, are outbid and outnumbered.
America had a Secretary of Labor czar. He was the CEO of General Electric. The company that made the very first electric motor, for the 1898 USS Holland submarine.
What did he do for American citizens?
He shuttered the GE factory doors, laid off the employees and moved operations to China.
Oh! By the way. China does have lobbyists working here, in America.
Shouldn't there be some big protests going on, about right now?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 9, 2015)

Well said Giovanni! Well said ...


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2015)

All American !


----------



## the tinker (Jun 9, 2015)

Fender Roller.... Made in Illinois.


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 9, 2015)

...well, do you?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 9, 2015)

I remember Western Auto as a kid growing up.


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 9, 2015)

1961 Columbia Newsboy Special


----------



## frampton (Jun 9, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> MADE IN USA ...American politicians need to WAKE UP AND POP THERE HEADS OUT OF THERE ASSES! If I lived closer to the other Washington ,I would throw down a copy of a 1959 Sears and Roebuck catalog, 99 % of items in that catalog were made where? MADE IN U.S.A. ...BY AMERICANS ,FOR AMERICANS...The politicians need to bring the factories back to the US .LETS SEE MORE OF THE MADE IN USA on products...
> 
> Gary,
> As long as the corporations, that want to relocate in China and pay for our political campaigns. There will be little change. We, as Americans, are outbid and outnumbered.
> ...




Vote with your dollar.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 9, 2015)

*Usa*

....


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 9, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> ....




Where was that tire made? I can't tell...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Delta disease*

born in the U.S.A.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 9, 2015)

When there was pride in the USA. What happened.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh my god!! That is beautiful!!


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 9, 2015)

Real American steel


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice hunk of American steel bikeyard. 

Here's mine, slightly modified for a left hand shooter. And the Milt Sparks ITW is also made in the USA.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 9, 2015)

catfish said:


> All American !



Dig the "Hollywood Bar's and pogo stick seat" I'm in the process of fabricating a hinged seat bracket so I can run a sprung Harley
 police saddle on my 2003 Roadstar.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Dig the "Hollywood Bar's and pogo stick seat" I'm in the process of fabricating a hinged seat bracket so I can run a sprung Harley
> police saddle on my 2003 Roadstar.




Those are original Hollywood Bars too!


----------



## spoker (Jun 10, 2015)

tan and creme http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/5043971731.html


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 10, 2015)

Something I had to have when Grandpa passed away 6 years ago, not sure how old it is but I know he used almost everyday, and I knew that I would as well, thats why I had to have it! Solid as a rock and gets used all time! Joe


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 10, 2015)

Seiss..........


----------



## Iverider (Jun 10, 2015)

My commuter bike frame was Made in the Good Ol' USA. 



Gunnar sport by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Gunnar sport by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Jun 10, 2015)

Marsh & Metz - now there's one you don't see every day - *M*m, *M*m good.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## redline1968 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tiny surprise


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## bikeyard (Jun 10, 2015)

Mussleman


----------



## mike j (Jun 11, 2015)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Huffman, Colson, Shelby, Murray, C.W.C., Seiss, Persons, Mussleman,...*

Great thread. I was told by my dad that Most great inventions and manufacturing came from Ohio, U.S.A.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2015)

2015 Ford  F-150




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> 2015 Ford  F-150
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Marty!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2015)

Kids today would be stumped trying to text on this phone, or use the dial!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 16, 2015)

Just in time for summer,The beast of a sprinkler THE WALKING SPRINKLER,MADE IN U.S.A. by National Mfg .Co. of Lincoln Nebraska.Don't try and stop those  20 inch spray arms when they are spinning fast,it's like getting kicked in the shin.Not bad for a 70 plus year old sprinkler!Follows the hose like a track...


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 16, 2015)

Good old American Milling machine!


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 17, 2015)

*Made in USA*

1950 B.F. Goodrich, Whizzer J on Schwinn WZ


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 17, 2015)

*Made in USA*

Prewar Delta Rooster Tail Headlight, 1937 Elgin


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 18, 2015)

....


----------



## the tinker (Jun 18, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> ....




  These colors NEVER run!


----------

